# T&S or Fisher



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

When it comes to commercial pre-rinse faucet/sprayers which do you prefer?


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I have easy access to T & S ,which I feel is a good company.I also like the Chicago faucets.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Grohe Commercial and Chicago.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

T&S, Fisher and Chicago.

I prefer the T&S units, but the other two make fine commercial pre-rinse fixtures.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Basic T&S as you only have to stock 1 set of parts


----------

